

Microsoft Patent for Embedding Data in Whitespace - TallGuyShort
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220060089942%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20060089942&RS=DN/20060089942

======
4buot
[http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/DCONWAY/Acme-
Bleach-1.12/READ...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/DCONWAY/Acme-
Bleach-1.12/README)

------
TallGuyShort
When I first heard about this, I thought it was fairly ridiculous - but it's
kinda clever, actually. Anyone know how original this idea actually is?

